# New Emersed setup, help with lighting/setup?



## Asphenaz (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, 

I'll post an intro in a little while, this is my first Emersed setup. The plants were not doing very well after the move, real life got in the way and they were neglected. The water level had dropped low enough for a couple months that the leaves were above the waterline. 

They have been in the setup for two days now and they are all wilting. I have dwarf hairgrass and c.wenditi and chain swords. 

Setup; 

Tank: 30Gal tank, glass with a piece of glass for a lid. 
Lights: at the moment 2x 60W desklights, but will try to upgrade to 4' shoplight with daylight bulbs. 
Pots: dollar store plastic snack pot with holes drilled in the bottom
Substrate: covered the bottom with aquarium stones (1/4"), then added garden soil and topped it with eco-complete mixed with aquarium rock. 
Small heater set to 78 C, and airstone. 

Any Advice on how to improve their chances of surviving? 

I'll post pics as soon as I get batteries for my camera.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I wrote a guide on how to set up emersed tubs:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...929-beginner-s-guide-starting-your-first.html


----------



## Asphenaz (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, 

Read that article, along with many of the other setup articles. What type of light did you use in your setup? At the moment what I am missing is the light timer, that and substitute the big plastic tub for an aquarium. 

Little tip, it was easier to user a high-speed drill in reverse to drill hole in the bottom of the plastic jars. Just let the drill bit do the work and it won't crack.

I wired the an extension cord to my 4' shop light and laid it on top. They have dual daylight bulbs, the plants seem to have perked up. And then the batteries dies on my camera so still no pics.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You can use a shop light. I use 55 watts or more of power compact, but that is really just because I had a few of these fixtures lying around.

You can get a plastic tub from walmart or home depot. They are $11 and are used for under bed storage for covers and blankets.


----------



## Asphenaz (Oct 7, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, why the tub vs the aquarium?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Because the tub is a lot cheaper, it comes with a clear lid and there is no need to see the plants from the side of the tub/tank. I think a tank of the same size (40+ gallons) would cost 40-60 bucks and then you need to figure out how to get a cover for the tank which will cost more. Also, plastic tubs are light and easy to move, and don't shatter easily so accidentally dropping something inside the tub won't break it.


----------

